# "Seatbelt" NATO



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Any tips on "softening" a "Seatbelt" NATO? Tried one for first time and finding it stiff even after numerous manual washings. I may have to modify the strap by converting it to a single-pass strap.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Went ahead and performed the "surgery". This video was most helpful. I did have to buy a disposable lighter, though.


----------



## Solar Pilgrim (Aug 26, 2019)

The thickness of these makes them a bit unwieldy. I cut the extra length from all my nato straps, but it makes a big difference with seatbelts. Watches project less from your wrist as well.


----------

